# Whats the slackware equivelent to /etc/init.d/network restart?



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

What is the slackware equivelent to these types of commands?


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

aha it is /etc/rc.d/rc.network restart and so on. I hope this should help anybody else that needs help because nobody I knew knew any place that they could find this command on.


----------

